# Pull-up style CLOTH diapers?



## BarefootMama99

We are a cloth diapering family and have used pocket style cloth diapers for a long time. When we got to the toddler stage with my oldest, we went with antsy pants (getantsy.com) and we are really liking this style of pullup. We also tried Happy Heinies, but they are very difficult to pull up and down, so we ended up using them for overnights only. Now, my oldest is potty trained and my youngest is the only one wearing diapers (14 months old). She has outgrown our pocket diapers and is using pullups, and STRONGLY prefers to be changed standing up so we are really liking the pullup style. However, my pullup stash is so small that I have to do laundry every night, and it seems so wasteful to wash 6 or 7 diapers as a whole load of laundry. I like the antsy pants well enough that I would buy more, but at $25 a peice, I will not be able to buy enough of them to really increase my laundry cycle. I have looked on Craigslist with no luck.

So, does anyone have any suggestions fo other brands of cloth pullups that they like, and what do you like about them?

And/or any suggestions of good sources for used diapers? (and I have already looked on the trading/selling part of this website)

Thanks mamas!


----------



## nstewart

So what I'm suggesting are actually training pants, so feel free to disregard! We did/do EC with DS and put him in these trainers at 7 mos old but I think they would work as pull-ups.

If you can sew at all, then I highly recommend the tinkly time trainers. They were the first thing I had sewn since grade 8 and while the first pair was a bit wonky, the others turned out really well. I've now sewn a total of 22 (11 in size small, then 11 more in medium when DS outgrew the small ones) and figure it costs me less than $4 per pair. I ordered my soaker fabric (bamboo diaper flannel) and fold over elastic, and PUL for the outer layer from kids in the garden and up-cycled some of DHs PJ pants for the inner liner. To make them more absorbant like diapers I'd just suggest using more layers of flannel for the soaker (I only used 2, you could do 4 or even 5) and a fabric for the inner liner that would wick away moisture. Best bets would be a velour or a fleece. The other great thing is that since you can make or buy them with snaps, it'd make changing poopy diapers way easier than having to pull them down!

If you can't sew, there are WAHMs that sell the trainers on Hyena cart.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Gerber makes pull ups available at any big box store. Imse Vimse makes one that is easy to pull up but I find the absorbency isn't enough. Check Spot's Corner, it's the used part of Hyena Cart. Also check Etsy. I bought some AIO pull ups from a shop called MamaBearBabyWear and I really love them. They pull on easy, are AIO, very absorbent, natural fibers inside, trim and have side snaps. Also, SassyCloth dot com is a lady who makes all sorts of diapers for a great price. I have lots of hers and they are good if you are on a budget. I have some pocket pull up trainers of hers, they are flannel inside which is fine, they seem to run a bit small though.


----------



## sbsweetpea

www.hyenacart.com - check out Spot's corner for the used stuff and diaperswappers.com.
i've bought/sold a ton on both-


----------



## allisonrose

I coveted Antsy Pants with my first but never gave them a try. My second is now in the wiggly stage so I'm curious to see what suggestions you'll get in this thread.

I might be stating the really obvious here but you've checked out Diaper Swappers right? They come up there from time to time - typically in the training pants section.


----------



## BarefootMama99

I had not heard of diaper swappers - so I will check there. I have checked spots corner (and will keep checking. If I could swap for the diaps we have outgrown, that would be amazing!!

Another mom turned me on to Gro-via trainers, which just came out and are VERY similar to antsy pants, but retail at $19 and some change rather than the $25 for APs, so I am also checking around for those used.


----------



## sk8boarder15

I have a few differant kinds, my only water proof ones are the FLIP training pants. LOVE THEM. They will not hold a MAJOR pee though, so if your child is due for a heavy one you will need more than just the insert they come with. Besides that we are very happy with these they are great for potty training/EC.

I also have blueberry and Hanna Anderson training pants. I think the blueberry's are just too expensive for what you are gettinging, but the they are super cute and soft. The Hanna Andersons ones are basically padded underwear, perfect for EC (at least for us), they are a little big on my 25lb 18mo old, but we fold them down (they have a long rise) and they work. I know right away when he's peed, but there isn't a puddle on the floor. Perfect for where we are at.


----------



## cynthiamoon

Are all of these pull-ups just training absorbency? Are there any that are suitable for a baby that is still smaller and heavy-wetting? My DD is 9 mo; and I love the design of antsy pants, but I don't know if the fit is right or if they will have enough absorbency for full time use not while potty training.


----------



## BarefootMama99

We ended up using the grovia and the antsy pants. I like them both, but I found grovia a little more user friendly - the side flap on the antsy pants drove me nuts with bms. I started using both before my kids were using the potty at all, and they held a full load - they are a true pull up diaper.

I will say that neither worked for my heavy wetter over night. I ended up getting a couple happy heiny trainers (which are marketed as pull ups, but don't actually pull up!) These are quite bulky when stuffed, but you can double and triple stuff them and there is plenty of room for all the fluff 

We never used training underwear, we went straight from pull ups to regular underwear, so they were a worthwhile investment for us.


----------



## cynthiamoon

Interesting. Those are the two main brands I am looking at. Locally, grovia is very recommended. Never heard of antsy pants before. What is it about the side flap and bms?


----------



## BarefootMama99

They are basically identically designed, but grovia has a slit at the top of the rear end where you can add extra fluff if needed and APs have all layers sown on one side, and the other side opens. THe theory with the APs is that all layers are exposed during washing and drying for a more complete wash and a faster dry time. Well, when your toddler is moving around, the edge of the flapcan move over, which means that when they have a bm (bowel movement) the poo is in the folds of the layers and more difficult to spray out (or scrape out, which ever you do). This never happens with grovia because the opening is "out of the action" and unless they have diarrhea, poo will never go near the slit.

The only down side of grovia is that they have less size options. If I was starting a stash from scratch, I would have started with grovia and then added APs if my kids got to tall for the grovia and still needed day time diapers. But when I started this journey with my oldest, grovia did not exist . . . AP was a new company. APs worked for us, but I think grovia is a slightly better design, and as neither are idea overnight, the size limitations on grovia may not matter for many children as most larger kids only use diapers over night and use underwear in the day. But hindsight is 20/20 and all that


----------



## pranava

Mother-ease sandies with dappi cover. Good for heavy wetting and the cover and diaper can be pulled up and down together just like underwear. We had the bamboo and they are so soft and comfy. Love them!! You can often find them used on diaperswappers.com

http://www.nickisdiapers.com/mother-ease-sandys-fitted-diapers.html


----------

